# Wetter Service über GPS Koordinaten



## Mutatos (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wenn diese Thema hier nicht richtig ist, bitte ich die Moderatoren, diese zu verschieben 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Dienst womit man über GPS Koordinaten Wettervorhersagen über Webservice bekommen kann. Es handelt sich um OstEuropa.
Ich habe einige gesehen, aber diese waren für USA ausgefertigt und für OstEuropa waren diese sehr mager. Egal ob bezahlt oder freiverfügbar.


Vielen Dank!

Gruss
Nik


----------



## Mutatos (6. Mai 2008)

Super, vielen Dank. Ich habe an der Firma eine Email geschrieben und hoffe, ich bekomme eine Antwort 

Gruss
Nik


----------



## 5ch31d (20. Mai 2008)

Also, falls dein Anliegen noch aktuell ist: Google doch mal nach *OpenGeoDB*. Dabei handelt es sich um eine OpenSource-MySWL-Datenbank in der so ziemlich alle Orte von Detuschland mit ziemlich umfangreichen Daten stecken. (PLZ, ORT, Ortsname, Landkreis und auch die GPS-Koordinaten)

Du könntest dann zu den dir vorliegenden GPS-Koordinaten die nächste Stadt suchen und dann über das API von z.B. http://www.weatherchannel.com die zugehörigen Wetter-Daten laden.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. 

Gruß,
5ch31d


----------



## berni64 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
wie sieht diese API in weatherchannel.com denn aus?Konnte sie auf Anhieb nicht finden.Vielen Dank


----------



## Grimreaper (17. Juli 2008)

Warum so kompliziert? Wetterdaten kommen in Deutschland vom DWD, und dort sollte man auch als erstes Anfragen. Fuer andere Laender gibts genauso Wetterdienste, die fuer kommerzielle Anbieter erste Wahl sein duerften.


----------



## berni64 (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja klar das man zuerst bei den Wetterdiensten nachfragt.Leider gibt es da nichts.Zugriff auf Wetterdaten hat man dort nur sehr eingeschränkt über PLZ und Ortsnamen.Das ist eben leider noch etwas steinzeitlich. Jede Antwort oder Alternative ist aber willkommen


----------

